# We Now Live In a Banana Republic.....This is sickening !



## nononono (Nov 30, 2018)

*Watch this Video ....*


*



*

*Mueller can go to Hell !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

Mueller trying to clean up what he left behind.  Of course we would have never known that all the alleged russian colluders had set up shop in the U.S. during Mueller's time as FBI Director, had Mueller not indicted the 38 Russian Nationals and given us the timeline for the collusion shops.  Doesn't make sense that you would reveal such facts that make the FBI look incompetent while POTUS Obama was smugly downplaying the Russian threat when debating Romney.


----------



## nononono (Dec 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mueller trying to clean up what he left behind.  Of course we would have never known that all the alleged russian colluders had set up shop in the U.S. during Mueller's time as FBI Director, had Mueller not indicted the 38 Russian Nationals and given us the timeline for the collusion shops.  Doesn't make sense that you would reveal such facts that make the FBI look incompetent while POTUS Obama was smugly downplaying the Russian threat when debating Romney.


*I thought there was only one large one.....*
*But I guess there are many more " Curtains " for our POTUS to pull back !!!!*

*




*


----------

